# Training DIY



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

So I apologize in advance for the cringe 
Or if some are put off by this question.

However with the state of the world and face to face interactions have become difficult how is everyone doing with training?

Anyone got any YouTube channels they enjoy and stand by the information being taught?
Maybe a nice blog or book they found helpful?

in regards of what avenue of training? I guess any activity and any level. Go wild, knowledge is power. I got more then too much time on my hands and am a sponge.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I like to watch Zach George. 

However, I've been a little lazy on training.
Molly knows sit, shake, laydown, no (when she decides to listen), down, kennel, up,gopotty, go to bed(our bed) , catch and fetch
She is not the best with stay and her recall needs work. 
I need to really work with her again since her attention span is really getting there and she is more eager to please. She is treat motivated, not food motivated and we have had some issues with diarrhea after having a bout of Ghiardia


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I also like Zach George. And I really like Kikopup.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Connie Cleveland of Dog Trainers Workshop, is one of the best trainers in the world. I think she has more OTCH titles than anyone (OTCH = obedience trial championships). Some teachers just teach, and some teachers actually go out and get the titles and prove their techniques. https://youtube.com/user/DogTrainersWorkshop

Next I’d look at Janice Gunn at TNT Training Center. She also is an amazing trainer. Also many OTCH dogs. https://youtube.com/user/tntkennels

Now after you check out the above trainers, look in your dogs pedigrees, it’s quite possible that either Connie or Janice owned one of the ancestors in your dog’s pedigree. Both of my dogs do.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Dunmar said:


> I like to watch Zach George.
> 
> However, I've been a little lazy on training.
> Molly knows sit, shake, laydown, no (when she decides to listen), down, kennel, up,gopotty, go to bed(our bed) , catch and fetch
> ...


this whole thing has made us all a little lazy plus add winter on top of it. Coffee is my only life saver. Plus I’m basically vitamin D deficient from lack of sunshine. So I totally get ya on”lazy” lol.

Ok so overall idk if this is just me but I swear I will never teach another dog shake or paw. I swear they can forget everything but 50 times a day be like put er there how bout a nice shake, I sure would love a treat, right this is shake , I can do it, even without you asking, I know how to do this cool trick. Paw paw shake shake I can do it yes I can. Lol


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> Connie Cleveland of Dog Trainers Workshop, is one of the best trainers in the world. I think she has more OTCH titles than anyone (OTCH = obedience trial championships). Some teachers just teach, and some teachers actually go out and get the titles and prove their techniques. https://youtube.com/user/DogTrainersWorkshop
> 
> Next I’d look at Janice Gunn at TNT Training Center. She also is an amazing trainer. Also many OTCH dogs. https://youtube.com/user/tntkennels
> 
> Now after you check out the above trainers, look in your dogs pedigrees, it’s quite possible that either Connie or Janice owned one of the ancestors in your dog’s pedigree. Both of my dogs do.


Connie and Janice puttin em on the list
Thank you


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm really bad at training rn. My goal for next year is to actually have a training journal so I can record what I'm struggling with and have some accountability in training when I don't have access to classes. 

I really like Fenzi's system. It's $65 to audit a class (meaning you get all the lectures and lessons but you don't turn in homework or get your training critiqued by the instructor or helper) but you keep the classes forever. You pay for access but it's 1 class a year or you can buy access for like $20 or $35 a year. The website is: Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Course Schedule The classes are 6 weeks long and new classes come out every even month of the year (February, April, June, August, October, December). So it's too late to register for December so the next registration opens up January 15th for the February "semester".

And it's not just for dog sports. There are a lot of really cool classes to take. Like training calm greetings, body awareness, warm ups / downs for safe(r) exertion. 

Beyond that, I really like Kikopup. There are a couple of trainers on TikTok that I enjoy watching but there is only so much you can get out of 60 seconds. There are training groups on FB you can join but it's less about "how do i do" and more "this is what I've been doing" or "this is my latest training session recorded so I can be critiqued". Having said that, it's a wonderful resource if you get stuck on something. 

And don't be afraid to train for something silly. I've seen more dogs trained during quarantine to retrieve beers from the fridge than I care to admit BUT IT GOT PEOPLE TRAINING THEIR DOGS! 

And if you do want to go the dog sports route, but don't have access to clubs with equipment, there is a large number of equipment pieces you can make out of PVC. I've got "ring gates" and "weave poles" on my honey-do list.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I also vote for Fenzi Dog Sports academy. They have a bunch of their pre-recorded workshops on sale right now (ending soon, so look today!).

I also like Susan Garrett. check out her ” Home School the Dog” program


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Brave said:


> And don't be afraid to train for something silly. I've seen more dogs trained during quarantine to retrieve beers from the fridge than I care to admit BUT IT GOT PEOPLE TRAINING THEIR DOGS!


OMG this is great I can only imagine this scenario 

Husband: hey I know you wanted me to get more involved . Well watch and be amazed. Jacky boy go get me a beer

jacky boy the being the proud fur son he is successful retrieves dads beer

wife: face palm “ ok great work you two” shakes her head and walks away

husband and Jacky boy smile at each other with pride.
Hallmark moment lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gr56 said:


> OMG this is great I can only imagine this scenario
> 
> Husband: hey I know you wanted me to get more involved . Well watch and be amazed. Jacky boy go get me a beer
> 
> ...



This is the best post I've seen so far today, it's great!


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

For something a bit different, look at the Scentsability Nosework blogs. Obsessed with Scent - Scentsabilities Nosework
They’re not a how-to recipe book, but rather a series of essays on aspects of Nosework training and competition, and many of the essays include short vidoes of dogs working.

I’ve recently started Nosework training, and found it a great activity that I can practice at home with my dog.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

GrandmaToGoldens said:


> For something a bit different, look at the Scentsability Nosework blogs. Obsessed with Scent - Scentsabilities Nosework
> They’re not a how-to recipe book, but rather a series of essays on aspects of Nosework training and competition, and many of the essays include short vidoes of dogs working.
> 
> I’ve recently started Nosework training, and found it a great activity that I can practice at home with my dog.


Awesome scent work is so interesting
I’ve heard of dogs even taught to detect cancers?!?!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

gr56 said:


> However with the state of the world and face to face interactions have become difficult how is everyone doing with training?


The pandemic panic has not changed my training schedule at all. It hasn't changed any other aspect of my life other than not going to certain stores anymore.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

SRW said:


> The pandemic panic has not changed my training schedule at all. It hasn't changed any other aspect of my life other than not going to certain stores anymore.


Ahh good to hear. You must be a seasoned training expert. It’s not my dog that’s untrained it’s more or less myself that’s incompetent


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I know it's difficult right now but I find the motivation to not be embarrassed in class makes me a very dedicated trainer.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

gr56 said:


> Ahh good to hear. You must be a seasoned training expert. It’s not my dog that’s untrained it’s more or less myself that’s incompetent


I am not a training expert and those that I consider to be experts would say the aren't either. 
We should all learn something every time we train. Could be about our dogs, ourselves, training methods, concepts, bird placement, the effects of factors in different situations.............................. That is what makes it so much fun.


----------



## Wilcoxal195 (Jun 29, 2020)

gr56 said:


> So overall idk if this is just me but I swear I will never teach another dog shake or paw. I swear they can forget everything but 50 times a day be like put er there how bout a nice shake, I sure would love a treat, right this is shake , I can do it, even without you asking, I know how to do this cool trick. Paw paw shake shake I can do it yes I can. Lol


Omg this is my English Springer Roxy! She is so pawsy! Anytime she wants to be pet I'm getting pawed over and over. Or if I'm ignoring her and on the computer she will paw my hand over and over. She even learned how to paw my kindle and change the page when I'm reading and ignoring her. She thinks "paw" will get her anything she wants!

Funny enough we have been having the hardest time teaching Cleo paw. We've taught 4 dogs how to give paw but Cleo just doesn't get it! It might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Wilcoxal195 said:


> Omg this is my English Springer Roxy! She is so pawsy! Anytime she wants to be pet I'm getting pawed over and over. Or if I'm ignoring her and on the computer she will paw my hand over and over. She even learned how to paw my kindle and change the page when I'm reading and ignoring her. She thinks "paw" will get her anything she wants!
> 
> Funny enough we have been having the hardest time teaching Cleo paw. We've taught 4 dogs how to give paw but Cleo just doesn't get it! It might be a blessing in disguise.


I think paw is good for nails being clipped. But if Cleo has decided she is too advance to grovel over paw let her move on and forget what might deemed below her . Maybe she is waiting to be taught go fetch my phone, or a beer lol


----------



## Wilcoxal195 (Jun 29, 2020)

gr56 said:


> I think paw is good for nails being clipped. But if Cleo has decided she is too advance to grovel over paw let her move on and forget what might deemed below her . Maybe she is waiting to be taught go fetch my phone, or a beer lol


It's so weird because she picks up everything else but she just has no clue what we're even asking for. We've tried several different methods for teaching paw and she just looks at you completely befuddled. I swear I used to think that paw was the easiest trick to teach... although sometimes I wish I didn't teach it to Roxy! Although I do always feel like her pawing and dragging my hand over to her for a pet is really cute sometimes there are other times where it can be kinda annoying but I can't help but always laugh.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Wilcoxal195 said:


> It's so weird because she picks up everything else but she just has no clue what we're even asking for. We've tried several different methods for teaching paw and she just looks at you completely befuddled. I swear I used to think that paw was the easiest trick to teach... although sometimes I wish I didn't teach it to Roxy! Although I do always feel like her pawing and dragging my hand over to her for a pet is really cute sometimes there are other times where it can be kinda annoying but I can't help but always laugh.


Idk about you but my most satisfying moment is seeing your 8 wk or 10 wk old puppy sitting for the first time. I love watching a puppy problem solving for the first time


----------



## Wilcoxal195 (Jun 29, 2020)

gr56 said:


> Idk about you but my most satisfying moment is seeing your 8 wk or 10 wk old puppy sitting for the first time. I love watching a puppy problem solving for the first time


Those firsts are the best! She got sit very quickly, it was the first time she laid down on command that I was like jumping up and down with excitement. Those first few weeks are such an interesting time where you see their instincts and the start of their personalities. Cleo has some field lines, but let me tell you, I was pretty surprised when at 8 weeks old she was pointing at birds and squirrels. I wasn't so thrilled when digging seemed to be an instinct as well though!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

gr56 said:


> I love watching a puppy problem solving for the first time


I do too and it gets even better in advanced training.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

SRW said:


> I do too and it gets even better in advanced training.


Oh can only imagine I would be thinking my dog to be a genius


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

gr56 said:


> Oh can only imagine I would be thinking my dog to be a genius


Easy to think that some days then the next day think he is a complete idiot. Dogs can and do have good and bad days. Most of the time the handler contributes to both. As you advance in training your dog will be reading you for cues. That is a good thing as long as you are conscious of it. I see many trainers that have problems because they are inconsistent and confuse the dog with mixed and unintentional cues. The problem becomes more serious with more advanced training concepts. 
Be very conscious of you actions, movements, tone, volume.............. All are training tools that your pup notices.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> I am not a training expert and those that I consider to be experts would say the aren't either.
> We should all learn something every time we train. Could be about our dogs, ourselves, training methods, concepts, bird placement, the effects of factors in different situations.............................. That is what makes it so much fun.


Yes, but it is different, and I think more difficult, for someone who has not ever done any sort of competition sport or who is new to training altogether. I had a Golden before and he knew basic obedience and was a wonderful dog, but with this new puppy I had/have plans to do agility and/or rally -- something -- with him. This past year was beyond disappointing as far as plans and what actually occurred training wise (him being stuck with just me! lol) I've worked with him every day, but he'd be further along if both of us had more assistance from experienced people. I mean, bird placement, is totally out of my wheel box -- but field training sounds like it would be a wonderful life for a dog.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

gr56 said:


> So I apologize in advance for the cringe
> Or if some are put off by this question.
> 
> However with the state of the world and face to face interactions have become difficult how is everyone doing with training?
> ...


I enjoy the Fenzi courses -- although sometimes I feel they are over my head. That doesn't stop me from taking them.

I like Connie Cleveland and McCann Dog Training.

McCann

Connie Cleveland

The pandemic canceled most of any in person classes I could find for my Golden in his first year, although I did find 10 weeks of obedience in Brevard, N.C. Just recently the local (Columbia, S.C.) obedience club opened back up for some training, and I have Logan signed up for a five week course in obedience in another course across town not affiliated with the club. Oh, and we've found pre-agility foundations lessons and have been taking them a bit over a month. Things are looking up!

A trainer at the obedience club said she could introduce me to nose work, which I know nothing about so that should be fun.

I'm reading a series of books titled Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt and they are good so far (started recently.)



Good luck to you.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> field training sounds like it would be a wonderful life for a dog.


It is where a retriever belongs IMO. Retrievers are very versatile but there is simply no substitute for birds.


----------



## MissmyKona (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm so glad to see this post. It reminded me that some of the breeders I'm trying to get approved with are asking where I'd take my dog for training. I moved here about a year ago and haven't had a dog since living here. I'm in a small town and don't know anyone thanks to COVID. Does anyone have tips on how to find a good puppy class? I don't even know if they are being offered, and being in a small, rural town, I don't think there were many options to start with. Thanks for you tips. I'll check out the info shared here as a start. (As an FYI, we did train our last pup and would apply those techniques.)


----------



## bat1159man (Jun 2, 2011)

When I brought Max home back in 2010, I had an obedience teacher work with me and my family for a month - 6 sessions IIRC. Max was a field dog line and would be my hunt companion so what I did once the basic obedience was started was to talk to field trainers. I know 6 and they all gave me hints, tricks and guidance which I merged to create my own training regimen. Two important facts they all stated = consistency and patience, the rest will come. I started training Max early for field work and we would train every day - 2 to three times a day for 10 to 20 minutes. Then it would be play time with fetch and retrieve which mimicked training without the regimented actions. When he was 4 months old, I took on his first hunt. I had to lead him through the field doing the "S" pattern so he could begin to learn. He retrieved his first bird on that day and the rest got better.

So I guess what I am trying to say, Goldens want to learn, play and be with their owners. Spend the time, be consistent and watch the progression. Do not be afraid of mistakes as you will learn with


----------



## loraonya (Jan 29, 2021)

I tried to train my dog myself but it was not the smartest move on my part. I mean I understand why I thought that I would be able to train my golden retriever on my own, since I have trained my previous dogs myself (but I had french bulldogs and dachshunds).
I have had actually a lot of fun training my dog, especially the dachshunds. They are an extremely smart breed and it's so fun to watch them run around. What I had to keep in mind is that the doggies have shorter legs and even though exercising is important I needed to make sure they rested enough so here were no injuries. I have been using a specific training plan for my dachshunds that I found on a really cool website specifically about dachshunds that really helps, especially for new owners. You guys can check it here: dachshund-training.com It's super useful.
But when we are talking about my golden retriever DIY training doesn't work. He is too hyperactive. We hied a trainer and he is doing great though. I wish you luck haha


----------

